# Call for striped bass recipes



## WaterRat (Jun 25, 2019)

Hey All,
Anyone have a favorite striper recipe? Not smoking, 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 preferably on the grill as it's gonna be HOT here the next few days. Had a good day fishing today ;)


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 25, 2019)

Put some lemon slices between the filets, dust both sides with SPOG and wrap in foil with a little lemon juice.  Throw it on the grill until done.  This reminds me it's time to get the fishing pole out.


----------



## tomd8 (Jun 26, 2019)

As mentioned above foiled is the way to go.  I've added assorted vegetables in the packet (broccoli, asparagus, zucchini, etc) and have also used Italian salad dressing.  Below is a recipe I have saved for a sauce after the fish is cooked which sounds tasty if your so inclined.  I wish I knew the author to credit them:

1)    2lbs striper filets

2)     1half cup clam juice

3)     1cup cream

4)     1 teaspoon worcestershire sauce

5)     salt and paprika

6)     2 tablespoon's oil

7)     3 tablespoon's flour

8)     4 tablespoon's butter

9)     1 onion,finely minced

10) 1 small garlic clove

11) 1 tablespoon minced parsley

12)  lemon juice to taste.


To the heated oil add the minced onion's and garlic,stirring constantly.allow them to fry but not brown,then place a lid on and cook for ten minutes.

Oil a baking pan and put the bass filet's in it, sprinkling them with the salt pepper and lemon juice.Then spread the cooked onion's and garlic over the filet's.

Heat the clam broth, add 1half cup boiling water with 2 tablespoon's butter, and bake the fish at 375 degrees for twenty minutes or until done.

Heat the milk,melt the other 2 tablespoon's of butter,sift in the flour,and cook together,adding the hot milk,and beat.Then add the seasoning and cream.Lift the fish onto a hot platter, add the liquid under the fish to the sauce,stir in the chopped parsley,pour sauce over the fillet's,and serve at once!!


----------



## bassman (Jun 27, 2019)

There are. a ton of striper recipes here.

http://www.wayneswords.com/misc-documents/recipe.htm


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 27, 2019)

I personally like some butter and salt and pepper, like mentioned wrap in tinfoil


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 27, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## cmayna (Jun 27, 2019)

Caution -In many areas, there are governmental notices warning people to not eat too much stripers.  Mercury level? Not sure why.  Wouldn't hurt to study up on this.  Just sayin'


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 27, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Caution -In many areas, there are governmental notices warning people to not eat too much stripers.  Mercury level? Not sure why.  Wouldn't hurt to study up on this.  Just sayin'



Yes, I'm aware of this issue but see no harm in mentioning it ;) For ocean going stripers in the New England area (where mine came from) it is usually do to PCB contamination which builds up in the fatty tissue over time. This is can be somewhat minimized by removing the red meat and fat and taking smaller fish (which is hard since the legal minimum is 28"). It's of course more serious for pregnant/nursing mothers and young children which I don't have to worry about.

Edit: sorry, I originally left the "no" in "but see no harm in mentioning it" out.


----------

